# Any working Dolby  drivers for 5.1 Analog out for Realtek 1220 Mobob with Win 1903 Plus



## punk4evr (Sep 1, 2019)

*Sorry if I'm daft but  are there drivers or ways to get Dolby  to work  with 5.1  analog speakers on a realtek  1220 Mobo,  and also the 1903 Win 10 update.   the 1903 hosed all the old realtek enhancements that i had.  ( So i don't 'want to hear how well it work with 18xx   Thanks. I know they worked then,  that does not help!).    I was hoping for atmos or digital, or best I can get to it,  for movie and games.  Thanks.   Spicifically i have  a  Asus Prime x-470-pro mobo with a 2700x cpu and 16gig.   I have the best 5.1 speakers  i can get, but  I know i'm not getting the surround sound I would like.  I would also like to be able to tune it.   Need louder center channel and rears.  There has to be some  drivers or app that will  work with 1903  now.  Nothing works so far. Thanks. *


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 1, 2019)

How are you running the signal to your speakers and what software are you using to play your DD5.1 media files


----------



## punk4evr (Sep 1, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> How are you running the signal to your speakers and what software are you using to play your DD5.1 media files


 
I'm using the  analog audio jacks on the mobo,  the rear ones with  Altec lansing ada995's.  and any type of audio files,  web, game, etc... Default  realtek drivers.  No good dolby decode.   No external receiver.   Am i  SOL   without a good  9 channel receiver, or can i get decent decode with   REaltek alone???


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 1, 2019)

ok so first off DD only works for files that have been encoded for DD /live/atmos/hd/dts and analog is not the best way to utilise DD so try using an optical cable instead as it looks like those speakers may have built in decoding


----------



## punk4evr (Sep 1, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> ok so first off DD only works for files that have been encoded for DD /live/atmos/hd/dts and analog is not the best way to utilise DD so try using an optical cable instead as it looks like those speakers may have built in decoding



Umm... I'm trying not  to be impolite, but  I sure as hell already know  you can only get dolby from dolby encoded  content... Please. don't reply any more.   And to the 2nd part,  Al speakers are ANALOG!  For freaks sake.  I know the difference between analog output and digital.    The Bleeding question is  Can the Realtek  Decode the content and play it on the speaker output.   I  Totally freaking Know, that Digital Out,  to a Dolby Receiver can decode  it! !!!!  For freaks sake.      This the bottom line in my question....  Can you play the output on the analog ports,  or  do you HAVE to have a Dolby Receiver to play Dolby content.      ( The pont here would be is there a driver or codec  that will  play the content for the built in sound cards for the 99% of the people that use  built in sound cards.)     I don't know if i can dumb it down any further.       ( and for brain dead,  No,  ada995 does NOT have a digital input,  Nor does it have a Built in Decoder!!!  Same for  my  AL  ADA 641's.)     This is the whole point of asking for a driver or codec.    Otherwise  I will just get a   Atmos Receiver when i can afford one.   Thanks.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

Hi new guy.

If you actually want people to help you, you might want to try and check your attitude because usually that is not the way one gets help...

Not everyone is a native english speaker on these forums so things might get lost in translation. Some people may offer up some advice '_just in case_' you missed something that doesnt fix your issue. There is no need to rage at someone when they offer up an advice/suggestion that might not be the part to the puzzle that you are looking for.

Not trying to be impolite - Just trying to *help you* so that other people may see your thread and *help you*. Rather than ignoring your thread after your outburst.


----------



## punk4evr (Sep 1, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Hi new guy.
> 
> If you actually want people to help you, you might want to try and check your attitude because usually that is not the way one gets help...
> 
> ...




Look, i Checked my attitude as much  as I could... But to tell someone you need dolby, to play dolby,  is not fucking help[!   Stating that digital out, can connect to A Dolby Receiver, is so stupid, its not funny. 
If someone is not aware of the function of the audio device in the computer, they should not be posting "ADVISE"  in  columns such as this!!!! ..  Asking retard questions is NO HELP AT ALL@  
*Everyone  knows that if you have a hardware device that has a built in Dolby Decoder,  You don't even need to be here!!!!   The only real need for a codec or driver is to get built in audio device to output  Dolby audio.   // if you already have a device you would not be here looking for drivers to make realtek  play   Dolby Content!  For fucks sake.   * So yes, when someone offers  comments that   The  3.5 jacks are Analog outputs,  is about as helpful as  thoughts and prayers. 

  So i'm sorry if I'm pissy,  but when someone suggests things that are not relevant,  i get  a bit  -pissy.  Especially, when i have had to deal with idiots already all saying,  "Well  it worked with windows build  1803  or earlier"....   I even had to fuck with Asus for 2 months to get them to admit their  Utils did not work with build 1903 also!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 1, 2019)

You get more bees with honey than vinegar.

You must not be a part of forums as that is the M.O is to start off with the basics if it wasnt listed. Many people simply dont know or have misconceptions that can correct the situation. Now here we are having to waste time defusing something that didnt have to be due to a child-like tantrum. 

Good luck on your situation.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

And screaming at the first person trying to help you doesnt get you anywhere and i mean *ANYWHERE*. Other members are gonna see you being shouty and decide they arent interested in helping you even if they may know the answer.

We arent realtek, we arent microsoft, we arent Asus - we didnt create the problems you are suffering from so why are you getting so mad at someone who tried to offer so advice even if it might not be the correct advice or the advice youre looking for??

you might need to step away from the computer for a bit. go out for a jog or a smoke and calm down before coming back and trying to get help because as you are now, nobody would want to. 

Its like being faced with a 800lb angry bear. Nobody want none of that.


----------



## punk4evr (Sep 1, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> And screaming at the first person trying to help you doesnt get you anywhere and i mean *ANYWHERE*. Other members are gonna see you being shouty and decide they arent interested in helping you even if they may know the answer.
> 
> We arent realtek, we arent microsoft, we arent Asus - we didnt create the problems you are suffering from so why are you getting so mad at someone who tried to offer so advice even if it might not be the correct advice or the advice youre looking for??
> 
> ...




Honestly, i don't give a fuck... telling me i need Dolby  Decoder to Play dolby content,  is like telling someone they need a Dvd Player to play a dvd.. Dude,  Fucking right, i'm gonna fucking be pissed at "Help"  like that!!!!   and  telling me my 3.5 outputs are Analog??? Seriously? ??   Only a fucking retard would not know that!  So Not one single thing in your post,  was on the level of Remotely helpful,  unless I'm a fucking reatard, and don't know what a computer is.   Seriously, Just for posting  in this Forum, you should have Known  that its for people looking for Codec's for their Realtek  or audio cards.   Telling people what outputs they have  ITs irrelevent, and useless, and should not be needed here even!  Or else how would the user even know they needed a device driver to  decode the Dolby Content!  For fucks sake.. My initial post should have been enough to tell you i knew what the fuck i was looking for and  your "Help,"   was useless.



punk4evr said:


> Honestly, i don't give a fuck... telling me i need Dolby  Decoder to Play dolby content,  is like telling someone they need a Dvd Player to play a dvd.. Dude,  Fucking right, i'm gonna fucking be pissed at "Help"  like that!!!!   and  telling me my 3.5 outputs are Analog??? Seriously? ??   Only a fucking retard would not know that!  So Not one single thing in your post,  was on the level of Remotely helpful,  unless I'm a fucking reatard, and don't know what a computer is.   Seriously, Just for posting  in this Forum, you should have Known  that its for people looking for Codec's for their Realtek  or audio cards.   Telling people what outputs they have  ITs irrelevent, and useless, and should not be needed here even!  Or else how would the user even know they needed a device driver to  decode the Dolby Content!  For fucks sake.. My initial post should have been enough to tell you i knew what the fuck i was looking for and  your "Help,"   was useless.


Because the retard "Helping"  was posting nonsense.. thats why.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 1, 2019)

punk4evr said:


> Honestly, i don't give a fuck... telling me i need Dolby  Decoder to Play dolby content,  is like telling someone they need a Dvd Player to play a dvd.. Dude,  Fucking right, i'm gonna fucking be pissed at "Help"  like that!!!!   and  telling me my 3.5 outputs are Analog??? Seriously? ??   Only a fucking retard would not know that!  So Not one single thing in your post,  was on the level of Remotely helpful,  unless I'm a fucking reatard, and don't know what a computer is.   Seriously, Just for posting  in this Forum, you should have Known  that its for people looking for Codec's for their Realtek  or audio cards.   Telling people what outputs they have  ITs irrelevent, and useless, and should not be needed here even!  Or else how would the user even know they needed a device driver to  decode the Dolby Content!  For fucks sake.. My initial post should have been enough to tell you i knew what the fuck i was looking for and  your "Help,"   was useless.
> 
> 
> Because the retard "Helping"  was posting nonsense.. thats why.



i dont think you'll be able to get the answers you seek from these forums. But i wish you the best of luck - You may want to journey to TomsHardware and seek an answer to your burning question. They are more open to folks with your _personal attributes_ shall we say.

All the best.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 1, 2019)

I wish your speakers worked so you could hear yourself.


----------

